# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 20g long



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

-20 gallon long. 
-diamond lights pressurized CO2.(1-2 bubbles/sec)
-10 hr light period.
-pH 6.7
-KH 5
-GH 8
-Millenium 2000 power filter
-100w Titanium heater
-PMDD Dosing

First Front Shot: 









My Rams








Star Grass









what you guys think? i will post up some more recent pics a little later.
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

[This message was edited by chbak014 on Tue March 18 2003 at 09:25 PM.]


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

-20 gallon long. 
-diamond lights pressurized CO2.(1-2 bubbles/sec)
-10 hr light period.
-pH 6.7
-KH 5
-GH 8
-Millenium 2000 power filter
-100w Titanium heater
-PMDD Dosing

First Front Shot: 









My Rams








Star Grass









what you guys think? i will post up some more recent pics a little later.
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

[This message was edited by chbak014 on Tue March 18 2003 at 09:25 PM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

red x 
75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The pictures are still not showing. You may want to look at the links or find out if the webspace can be linked to.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I can see them fine. Beautiful tank. Elegantly simple, which i like very much. And your rams appear to be happy little fellows with such a nicely aquascaped home.









Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I love those Rams

they are the most beautifull frshwater fish around...


----------

